# Petition for public inquiry into G20.



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Today is Canada Day and I am not happy with what has happened in our country. My heart is broken over the rights that have been trampled. We need a public inquiry into what has happened. We need to work to preserve our constitutional rights.

Here is a link to a news story about how badly some of our citizens were treated.

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/toro...ave-done-to-me

Here is a video of poice attacking people while their backs are turned.





The Petition is here
http://ccla.org/2010/06/30/sign-the-...on-on-the-g20/

Or even better, write to your local MP and express your dismay.


----------

